# REHOME:Indiana - RESOLVED



## lonehowl (Aug 19, 2007)

It is with a very heavy heart that I post this. I need to find a home for my Thumper. He is around a year old and neutered. He is not a cuddler but is definitely an entertainer! He is litterbox trained. I don't want to do this, but am having some problems here at home, and MY animals have always been a great source of disagreement. I would be so relieved if someone on here is able to adopt him. 




Shot with KODAK EASYSHARE C743 ZOOM DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-08-19


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 19, 2007)

Oh, what a pretty boy. I hope you find a good home for him. He is adorable.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 19, 2007)

Oh wow he looks like my Dallas.


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 19, 2007)

I am not sure how many Indiana members we have, but if someone was interested in adopting him in another state, would you allow him to be flown on an airplane to a new home?

It is $85 plus tax to fly a rabbit with Frontier Airlines, plus the cost of a vet check.


Flying a rabbit is always a great option !


----------



## Haley (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, he is adorable.

Is there anything you can work out so he can stay? What about moving his cage or only allowing him supervised run time?

Its such a difficult time of year to rehome bunnies


----------



## lonehowl (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I have found him a home. She's a first time bunny owner, but has done tons of research and is prepared for one. She already has an excellent exotics vet because she has large birds. I know he will be very well taken care of and spoiled. So keep your fingers crossed everything works out!


----------



## Haley (Aug 22, 2007)

Thats great! Keep us posted and make sure to tell her about RO!


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 6, 2007)

Did Thumper go to a new home already ?


----------



## lonehowl (Sep 6, 2007)

Oops, sorry, I forgot to update this thread. Yes, he went to his new home last Friday!


----------

